

Show HN: Doing a Startup is hard, here is Our Story - mendable
http://supadupa.me/our-story

======
tylerwl
Congrats on everything you've accomplished over the last two years. I'd love
to read a blog post (or more) dedicated to this topic:

"Through our members' generous feedback and often tyrannical suggestions for
improvements they gave us the ability to see the software we embarked on
through their critical eyes. Boy, they kept pushing the boundaries by
redefining our quest for simplicity and user empowerment but it’s a
relationship that continues to work and we value it immensely."

~~~
yemster
I agree... that should make for a very interesting read.

